# Bei MusikStream Lautstärke anpassen



## IlligalSpigot (15. Jul 2020)

Hey,
ich programmiere derzeit einen Musik-Player in dem man auch einen MP3-Stream angeben kann. So funktioniert dieser:

```
public static Player player;
    public static Thread t;
    public static URL stream;
    public static HttpsURLConnection con;
    public static InputStream inputStream;
    public static AudioSystem audioSystem;
   
    public static void startStream(final String streamurl) {
        if(isStreaming()) {
            stopStream();
        }
        t = new Thread(new Runnable() {
           
            @Override
            public void run() {
                try {
                    stream = new URL(streamurl);
                    if(streamurl.startsWith("https://")) {
                        con = (HttpsURLConnection)stream.openConnection();
                        inputStream = con.getInputStream();
                        player = new Player(inputStream);
                        player.play();
                    }else {
                        inputStream = stream.openStream();
                        player = new Player(inputStream);
                        player.play();
                    }
                }catch(Exception e) {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        });
        t.start();
    }
```
Es wird ebenfalls ein Stream über eine URL mit https:// unterstützt.
Wie kann ich nun bei dem laufenden Stream die Lautstärke verändern?
INFO: Ich programmiere mit Java 7 und Java 8


----------

